# Identifying whats in my tank.



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello everyone I am new around here. After reading up lots :thumb: I have come to find out a lot of my fish probably shouldn't live together...  I bought my tank 6 years ago from a friend that was sick of taking care of it. I still have some of his fish that are around 12 years old. Most of them I have added to the tank not knowing what is supposed to go together. They seem to be getting along just fine. I think its because of the height of my tank 3.5'x3.5'x2'(135g). I hope you don't mind all my questions.  I am trying to identify exactly what I have.

Anyone know the species of this Frontosa?


































I am guessing this is an Aulonacara. Not sure though on the specific kind though.


















I believe this is his sexy wife. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know anything about the frontosa. However I am currently breeding several types of peacocks. That looks like a Aul baenshi male except for the tail which looks like the tail of a ngara. May be a hybrid or just a extremely nice baenshi. As for the female? looks more like a sub dominant male to me as no female peacock I have ever seen has markings like those in its finnage. These could be some type of the red hybrids on the market which are very beautiful fish. I wish my female peacocks had finnage that looked like that. As they are almost allways very drab grey.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

How big is the fish in the last picture? It has no blue on its face so it could be a female, *** seen only a hand full of females that have shown some body color, but completely lacked the blue in the face. I would guess that the male is either a Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" or the Aulonocara baenshi.


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

these peacocks are the newest addition to my tank. After talking to the place I purchased it from we concluded they are German Red Peacock. They told me they were a breeding pair that had already done the deed once before. :thumb: The female is slightly smaller than the male at around 2 inches. I have only had them for around 2 weeks.

Any Ideas on the frontosa? He seems to have 7 stripes.


----------



## Tilapia2006 (Feb 10, 2009)

I know this is off topic, and I apologize ... but your fish photos are awesome! What camera/equipment did you use to get those photos?



@nt!x said:


> Hello everyone I am new around here. After reading up lots :thumb: I have come to find out a lot of my fish probably shouldn't live together...  I bought my tank 6 years ago from a friend that was sick of taking care of it. I still have some of his fish that are around 12 years old. Most of them I have added to the tank not knowing what is supposed to go together. They seem to be getting along just fine. I think its because of the height of my tank 3.5'x3.5'x2'(135g). I hope you don't mind all my questions.  I am trying to identify exactly what I have. ...


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

As for the Fronts, i would post pics in the frontosa section. They will be better suited to ID them.


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

Tilapia2006 said:


> I know this is off topic, and I apologize ... but your fish photos are awesome! What camera/equipment did you use to get those photos?


I use a Canon xti with the 50 mm 1.4 prime lens in these shots. Here is the settings on the camera. Hope that helps :thumb:

Camera: Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi
Exposure: 0.013 sec (1/80)
Aperture: f/3.2
Focal Length: 50 mm
ISO Speed: 1600
Exposure Bias: 0 EV
Flash: Off


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks cater! will do that


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

The front is a Burundi, with some poor barring. If the second peacock is a female, then these fish have been hormoned.


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

Dave said:


> If the second peacock is a female, then these fish have been hormoned.


how do I determine if it is a female and what is hormoned? You never know if what they told you at the fish store is true.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

The best way to tell the sex of a fish is to vent them. Here is a link:
http://www.fishhead.com/articles/ventsex.htm


----------

